# 5.1 Home Theater system under 20,000



## tapanshah (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi,

Need your expert advise. I have a budget of 20K for buying home theater system and I am confused.

1. Would i need an Amplifier for home theater system. If yes, it will not part of normal Samsung Blue - Ray player - please correct me.
2. Which is the best 5.1 sound system in terms of price & quality... something which is value for money.

Need your advice asap.


----------



## ratul (Mar 12, 2015)

+1 Logitech Z906..


----------



## baiju (Mar 13, 2015)

1. It depends on what you buy. You can go for AVR (amplifier, decoder), Blu-Ray player and separate 5.1 speaker system. But your budget is not enough for this. You can also go for HTiBs which have avr and speakers bundled at a lower price than separates.

2. I would recommend Sony DTH HT IV 300. It is a full home theater with Blu-Ray player, hdmi inputs and speakers. The mrp is 20K, but you can have it for around 17.5K with bargaining.

If you want excellent sound quality then up your budget to 30-35K and buy HTs from Onkyo, Denon, Yamaha etc.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 13, 2015)

if you can wait and save some money for the time being, do so, and get an HTiB sometime later. or if you can extend your budget rightaway, then get it now. one that's close to your budget is Yamaha YHT-196. think about it and let us know. else, an HTS like the one mentioned by baiju will be good.


----------



## iSLaND (Mar 21, 2015)

baiju said:


> 1. It depends on what you buy. You can go for AVR (amplifier, decoder), Blu-Ray player and separate 5.1 speaker system. But your budget is not enough for this. You can also go for HTiBs which have avr and speakers bundled at a lower price than separates.
> 
> 2. I would recommend Sony DTH HT IV 300. It is a full home theater with Blu-Ray player, hdmi inputs and speakers. The mrp is 20K, but you can have it for around 17.5K with bargaining.
> 
> If you want excellent sound quality then up your budget to 30-35K and buy HTs from Onkyo, Denon, Yamaha etc.



I am in a similar position - my priorities being clear  5.1 output from 1. HD DTH and 2. full HD 5.1 movies downloaded from net via usb. I have shortlisted Sony HT IV 300 it provides the best connectivity to HD DTH and most formats playback from USB. Occasionally its available for 16.5K from infibeam but they are not listed as authorized dealer on sony website. 
I am yet to go to a sony store and check audio quality but reviews are decent.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 23, 2015)

You can look into Onkyo HT-S3200 it should be priced around Rs. 20000.

It's a package of receiver + 5.1 speaker set. You will have to buy separate blueray player though.


It's easily available in India. Try chroma , reliance digital if you want to preview.


----------



## iSLaND (Mar 25, 2015)

On second thoughts I am looking forward to YHT 196 as one friend who demo'ed both Sony HT IV 300 and YHT 196 said that YHT 196 sounded a lot better and his wife insisted to buy then and there. 
YHT 196 lacks USB playback which is a problem as movies will be played from USB. So will need a blu ray player / media player with it. Any suggestions?
YHT 196 was available in 19900 along with free sony bd player on a limited 1 day deal from Reliance Digital A'bad but couldn't grab it.. 

Also, will pairing android tv stick MK 808b plus with YHT 196 work? i.e. give good video playback with true 5.1 surround ?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 27, 2015)

dont know about the tv stick, but for BD player, one from Panasonic DMP series would be good. for an android-based media player, would suggest to source from forums.


----------

